# DSC, ABS and Brake lights on after getting stuck in snow



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Hello all;
This is a thank you to some of the guys here that put my mind at ease yesterday.

Let me also contribute some info. My car was deep in snow yesterday (see off-topic thread), and after making a path behind the car, I wanted to pull the car out so I could clear the snow from the spot where the car was. My tires are not snow, and I was sitting on top of ice. The car was spinning in place for almost a minute, I turned DSC off and little by little I got the car out. When I started the car again the DSC, ABS and Brake lights were all orange and would not go off.
I let the car sit for a couple of hours and after starting it again, the lights were still all on. I thought that something got fried or the ice inside the wheels broke some DSC sensor or something.

Well, thanks to the magic of the SEARCH button I found a couple of related threads:
GAH! Snow ate my DSC and ABS and a Question... 
ABS Failure Part III

This set my mind at ease, and this morning I could confirm after driving the car normally that as soon as it reached about 20mph the lights went off. The system just wanted to let me know yesterday that something really bad was happening: Wheels spinning and car going no where.

So, that's it. I just wanted to share my good experience with a couple of people from here that I PMed and they answered within minutes... and, yes, the SEARCH does work pretty well. Remember to try different combinations. I had to use "DSC fail", "DSC light" and "DSC problem" to find what I needed.


----------

